# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  मेरा राज- काफी कम समय मैं फोरम की सारी बाते पोस्ट देखे जाने

## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो को नमस्कार , मित्रो मैंने फरवरी 11 के लास्ट मैं विश्व का नंबर 1 हिन्दी फोरम जो की ये ही है इसकी सदस्यता ली ॥ 

फोरम पे उपलब्ध फ्री मनोरंजन मैं डूब गया रात ओर दिन निजी जीवन को भूल गया ॥ 
इसका परिणाम ये हुवा की मैंने फोरम की सारी पोस्ट सारे सदस्यो के बारे मैं (जो की उन्होने अपनी प्रोफाईल मैं बताए है)  जान गया । 

काफी मित्र गण मुझसे ही फोन करके पी यम करके फोरम की बाते पूछते है , सच तो ये है की अभी तक ना तो मैं किसी प्रशासक  को जानता हूँ ना ही किसी नियामक को या ना ही फोरम की किसी विशेष आने वाली पॉलिसी को । 
 मगर फोरम पे पोस्ट ही सब कुछ है आप पोस्ट देख लेंगे तो सारी चीजो को खुद_ब_खुद समझ जाएँगे , आप नेट पे अभी बोल नहीं सकते लिखना ही होगा ॥ 

निजी जीवन मैं पिछले 4 महीनो से बीजी हो गया, इस कारन  फोरम पे दिन मैं नहीं आ पा रहा था,  सुबह कुछ समय ओर रात कुछ समय के लिये ही मोजूद था , फोरम की जानकारी काफी कम हो रही थी , मित्र लोग फोरम की जानकारी मांगते थे, मैं फोन नहीं उठाता था ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मैं परेशान हो गया तकनीकी जानकारी मैं भी जीरो  हूँ, कुछ डार्क राईडर जी ओर कुछ मास्टर साहब (नियामक) से (साभार)जानी है, मन नहीं  लग रहा था, तभी मेरे खुराफाती दिमाग ने काम करना शुरू किया जिसके फलसवरूप मैं अब मात्र 2 घंटे मैं ही फोरम पे हुई 24 घंटे की सारी पोस्ट सारी जानकारी देख सकता हूँ ॥ 
अब ये सब सारी जानकारी आपके लिये पेश है की मैं फोरम पे केसे काम करता हूँ ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो से निवेदन है की वे फोरम पे केसे कार्य करते है इसकी जानकारी अवश्य ही दे, पर पोस्ट की रंग मेरी रंग से अलग रखे ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इस सूत्र को वरीयता देते हुवे रोज अपडेट करूंगा, ताकि जल्द ही पूरा हो सके, आज के लिये बस इतना ही, उत्साहवर्ध्न की पोस्टो का जवाब इस सूत्र मैं नहीं दे सकूँगा, खेद है इससे सूत्र गति शील होगा, आपके भी सुझाव सादर स्वागत  है पर पोस्ट लाल रंग मैं मत करना, कल तक के लिये छमा करे .....यहाँ पे मेरी तरफ से शुभ रात्रि ॥

----------


## badboy123455

*सूत्र अच्छा हे ब्रदर पर केसे कार्य करते हे से मतलब नही समझा*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *सूत्र अच्छा हे ब्रदर पर केसे कार्य करते हे से मतलब नही समझा*


भाई एक साधारण सदस्य के रूप मैं भी रह के मैं किसी भी सक्रिय नियामक  से ज्यादा जानकारी रखता हूँ, ये पाथ  जी ने भी सार्वजनिक कहा है , ये सब केसे मैं कर पाता हूँ, फोरम को केसे यूज करता हूँ इस तरह की जानकारी सभी के लिये सार्वजनिक होगी, काफी समय य मैं अधिक पोस्ट अधिक से अधिक जानकारी .....स्लो नेट कनेकसन मैं भी ......

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत ही सुन्दर! आपके खुराफाती दिमाग ने तो कमाल ही कर दिया। वाह वाह! शेखर भाई +

----------


## Neelima

बहुत ही सुन्दर!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मैं इनमे से किसी भी लिंक को क्लिक करके फोरम पे आता हूँ 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/index.php/t-नंबर 1 हिन्दी फोरम .html

http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/index.php/t-पाथजी को प्रणाम .html

http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/...जीको प्रणाम .html

http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/index.php/t- चाँ द .html

http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/index.php/t-बैडभाई नमस्कार    .html

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

बहुत ही उम्दा जानकारी +++

----------


## Chandrshekhar

पोस्ट नंबर 9 मैं जो लिंक है अगर उससे फोरम नहीं खुलता है तो मैं समझ जाता हूँ की फोरम का सर्वर डाउन है फिर इंतजार करता हूँ , ये लिंक मैं काफी कम स्पीड वाले नेट कनेकसन से भी खोल लेता हूँ,, 
सारी लिंक मैंने खुद से बनाई है बिना अधिक माथा खर्च किये 
अगर आपको ये लिंक कॉपी पेस्ट करनी है तो पहले रेपलाय विथ कोट करे, फिर कॉपी पेस्ट करे

----------


## Rated R

> मैं इनमे से किसी भी लिंक को क्लिक करके फोरम पे आता हूँ 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/index.php/t-नंबर 1 हिन्दी फोरम .html
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/index.php/t-पाथजी को प्रणाम .html
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/...जीको प्रणाम .html
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/index.php/t- चाँ द .html
> ...


ये सब Forum Archive के लिंक्स है क्या?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ये सब Forum Archive के लिंक्स है क्या?


मित्र मुझे तकनीकी जानकारी ज़ीरो है, पहले ही बता चुका हूँ, ऊपर की पोस्ट मैं देख ले , सिर्फ अपने काम का राज बता रहा हूँ, 
तकनीकी जानकारी के लिये मास्टर भाई या टिच गुरु से  संपर्क करे, धन्यवाद 


(मास्टर जी देखे आखिर इस सूत्र मैं पोस्ट पूरी क्यों नहीं आ रही रेट भाई की पोस्ट भी नहीं दिखी, धन्यवाद )

----------


## Rated R

एक और दिक्कत आ रही है इस सूत्र में...

----------


## Teach Guru

इस तरह आप पुरी फोरम को बहुत हि कम समय मेँ देख सकते है. फोरम के पेज पर सबसे निचे अर्चिव का लिँक है यहाँ पे क्लिक करो ओर जो लिकँ खुले वहाँ से अपने मनपसँद विभाग का सुत्र देखो चँद मिनट मेँ। धन्यवाद॥

----------


## Teach Guru

> ये सब Forum Archive के लिंक्स है क्या?


जी मित्र आप का कथन बिल्कुल सत्य है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नियामको से निवेदन है की कृपया देखे इस सूत्र मैं पोस्ट पूरी नहीं आ पा रही , कृपया मदद करे, काफी समय नष्ट हो रहा है, धन्यवाद

----------


## Rated R

कोट की गयी प्रविष्टियाँ तो खास-तौर-पर नहीं दिख रही है.....  central 41

----------


## Rockst@r

चाँद जी अच्छा सूत्र हे, बहुत काम आएगा और अब  मोबाइल से आसनी रहेगी फोरम पर आने में ..........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो से निवेदन है की वे फोरम पे केसे आते है केसे कार्य करते है बताये, इससे सभी सदस्यो को जानकारी मिलेगी

----------


## The Master

सभी मित्रो से निवेदन है कि सिर्फ़ सुत्र के विषयानुसार हि प्रविष्टी करे  ।


धन्यवाद ।

----------


## nagrik

सूत्रधार को भी यह समझा दें की वे सदस्यों के साथ उचित भाषा में बात करे.मैं कुछ दिनों से देख रहा हूँ की ये सदस्यों को अपमानित करने में ज्यादा रूचि ले रहे है.

----------


## The Master

सभी सदस्य शिकायत कर सकते है, उचित शिकायत पर कार्यवाहि करने के लिए प्रबंधन बाध्य है ।

धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सभी मित्रो से निवेदन है कि सिर्फ़ सुत्र के विषयानुसार हि प्रविष्टी करे  ।
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद ।


मास्टर जी कृपया इस सूत्र को बंद किया जाय ...अत्यंत धन्यवाद आपका ॥

----------


## draculla

चलो मैं ही बता देता हू की फोरम पर नए सूत्र कैसे खोजे जाये.

----------


## draculla

[B]१. सबसे पहले फोरम पर कोई भी विभाग खोले.


२.दाहिने साइड कोने में आपको Forum Tools और Search Forum नाम के दो टूल मिलेंगें , जिसके बागला में नीचे की ओर चिन्हित तिरनुमा बटन होता है.




३.दोनों टूल में से Search Forum के तीर पर क्लिक करे.

४. तीर पर क्लिक करने पर एक बॉक्स खुलेगा.जिसमे एक 
              अ. एडिट बॉक्स
              ब. सर्च बटन 
              स. २ रेडियो बटन जिसमे *Show Threads* *Show Posts* 
              द. सर्च बटन के नीचे उन्नत खोज का लिंक होता है.






५.इन सभी आप्शन में से *Show Threads को चुने और उन्नत खोज  के लिंक पर क्लिक करे.


६. अब आपके सामने नया पेज खुलेगा.जिसमे आप अपने खोज का दायरा बढ़ा सकते है.


७. नए विंडो में थोड़ा नीचे जाये वहाँ पर आपको Additional Options मिलेगा.


८. अब Additional Options में Search in Forum(s): में search all open forum का आप्शन चुने और इसके नीचे Also search in child forums के चेक बॉक्स पर चेक करे.





Additional Options में दिए गए चित्रानुसार सारे आप्शन चुन लें और search now पर क्लिक करे.
आपके सामने आपके चुने हुए तारीखानुसार सारे पोस्ट सामने आ जायेगें.
उन सभीमें से आपके चुने हुए डेट वाली सभी सूत्र मिल जाएगें.
जो सूत्र सबसे नया होगा वह आपको सबसे ऊपर मिलेगा.


इस सारी प्रक्रिया में सिर्फ २ मिनट लगते है.
अत: एक दो बार अभ्यास के बाद बहुत आसान हो जायेगा.*

----------


## draculla

चलो दोस्तों जो सदस्य मेरे इस बताये हुए तरकीब से खुश हुए वे मेरे लिए तालियाँ बजाइए.































































































































अरे यार इतनी भी मत बजाइए ..... नहीं तो हाथ में छाले पड़ जायेगें.
हा हा हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## Rated R

:clap: अच्छा स्क्रीनशोट  निकला है..मुझे ज़ूम out करना पड़ा.  हाहाहा

----------


## draculla

> :clap: अच्छा स्क्रीनशोट  निकला है..मुझे ज़ूम out करना पड़ा.  हाहाहा


अब क्या करें मित्र कुछ स्क्रीन इतने छोटे बनते है की उसे लगाओ कुछ भी नहीं दिखता है.
अत: उसे रीसाइज करके लगाना पडता है.

----------


## Rajeev

> १. सबसे पहले फोरम पर कोई भी विभाग खोले.
> 
> 
> २.दाहिने साइड कोने में आपको Forum Tools और Search Forum नाम के दो टूल मिलेंगें , जिसके बागला में नीचे की ओर चिन्हित तिरनुमा बटन होता है.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ३.दोनों टूल में से Search Forum के तीर पर क्लिक करे.
> ...


इतना बड़ा स्क्रीन शॉट कैसे किया ड्रेकु जी,
मैं तो जब भी लगाता हू एक दम छोटा हो जाता है,
कृपया मुझे भी सिखाएंगे .......

----------


## draculla

> इतना बड़ा स्क्रीन शॉट कैसे किया ड्रेकु जी,
> मैं तो जब भी लगाता हू एक दम छोटा हो जाता है,
> कृपया मुझे भी सिखाएंगे .......


यार जबाब ठीक ऊपर वाले पोस्ट में ही लिखा है.
चित्रों को रीसाइज़ करके चित्र बड़ा किया है.

----------

